

Google’s Buckyballs doodle costs people money, drives users away - aresant
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/jacks-blog-10017212/googles-buckyballs-doodle-costs-people-money-drives-users-away-10018562/

======
byoung2
_The easiest option was simply to switch to a different search engine, which I
did_

That seems extreme...there are other ways to use google besides hitting the
homepage. For example, I use the FireFox default start page:
[http://www.google.com/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.m...](http://www.google.com/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official). You can also use the search bar in most browsers.

